# Rtint headlight blackout review



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I love the look, however how will this effect light output?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...some states have "light output" statutes which require a _minimum_ light intensity at a specified distance.

...I'm guessing the stock OEM lamps would now be _below_ those minimums.

...of course, switching to higher output HID lamps obviously offsets that problem.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Well I love the look, however how will this effect light output?


 I turned on the lights and they seem fine, albeit a little bit dimmer and an odd shade of purple. Like 70AAR said, a higher intensity bulb would help. 

But, I hardly drive at night, and like I said, these are removable/re apply able with a install time of like 20 minutes; so if worse comes to worst I can just peel em off


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

pittsey said:


> I turned on the lights and they seem fine, albeit a little bit dimmer and an odd shade of purple. Like 70AAR said, a higher intensity bulb would help.
> 
> But, I hardly drive at night, and like I said, these are removable/re apply able with a install time of like 20 minutes; so if worse comes to worst I can just peel em off


wow that looks awesome. now all you need is a set of ddm tuning hids. i have the 35w 6000k's in my gsxr and love them. i get highbeamed everywhere i go. lol. if you get them i suggest the ddm's plus checked for my cruze and there only $60 for the set for everything.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks sweet.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> wow that looks awesome. now all you need is a set of ddm tuning hids. i have the 35w 6000k's in my gsxr and love them. i get highbeamed everywhere i go. lol. if you get them i suggest the ddm's plus checked for my cruze and there only $60 for the set for everything.


Thanks for the heads up, ill definitely be looking into some brighter lamps


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

pittsey said:


> Thanks for the heads up, ill definitely be looking into some brighter lamps


here's a link ours are the h13/9008 hi/lo

HID Kits, BMW Aftermarket Bumpers & Lighting, DEPO - DDM Tuning

this is my bike with the high beam hids and the halogen low beam for a rough comparison. just to give you an idea. there alot brighter in person sorry for the bad pic i couldn't get straight on with the camera due to them being way to bright for the camera to focus


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

Where did you get the tints?


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

I figured it out and are assuming you got it from Rvynils. Did you get the static black or the dark smoke?

... because I have the gray cruze and am considering trying the dark smoke because it will hopefully look better and not affect my lights too much


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks good. If only you had fog lights I wouldn't think it would be as much of a problem.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Daytime running lamps are probably not visible anymore, are they...?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Im on the fence with this one. 
I think the install looks very clean and matches the car well, but I am concerned with all the rock chips and scratches that might occur from the road. After a while the light would shine through and make it look strange at night.


----------

